# what is your favorite ars subtilior classical composers and i need more info please



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a lot of Solage so i guess he one of my favorite artist of genra, but Caserta is quite interresting also just like Matheo de Perugia is another one fabuleous composer.

Than there is Zacharias magister that is incredible...

Can someone answer this in a tedieous way, whit details and ect, what are the best ars subtilior
who were the most prolific.

This music has a lot to do whit codex chantilly but what about codex Torino another codex of ars subtilior whit strange music of a foggy era in classical.

Who is an expert here in ars subtiliors, and know more than anyone else, that can unlighten me on my query, by the way did ars subtilior reach spanish part of occitania namely catalunya, since occitania was mainly france a part of italy and a part of spain in ancient lore.


:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Antonius de Civitate. Trebor is an example of Spanish Ars Subtilior.


----------

